# UK: Vodafone bietet Premium-SMS-Sperre an



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2008)

Mitglieder von "The Scream" haben bei Vodafone nachgebohrt wegen der Möglichkeit der Sperre von Premium-SMS bei Handies, die schon für August angekündigt war:
Vodafone To Give Option To Block Short Codes On 1.8.08 - The Scream! 

Jetzt ist die Sperrmöglichkeit öffentlich gemacht worden, wobei es noch Fragen gibt (PAYG-Handies, also zu "deutsch" (lol!) _Prepaid-Handies_ sind ausgenommen?)

Vodafone Irland hat auf Anfrage abgewunken, man plane eine solche Serviceleistung nicht.
Wer fragt Vodafone Deutschland? Oder andere Anbieter? Oder gibt es das in De bereits?

Voda creates premium text blocker - The INQUIRER


> Called Premium SMS Bar, this facility will entirely block any kind of premium rate text message (PRSMS) arriving, or being sent from, your mobile phone.
> *The launch is so soft that Vodafone doesn't appear to have told its own staff about it yet.*





> Vodafone warns that, "Television voting, polls, competitions and any other kind of offers which say 'Text EXAMPLE to 00000' will no longer work on your mobile" if you institute the Bar. *Which is exactly the facility that many INQ readers have been begging for.*


ich liebe den britischen _sense of humour_


----------

